# How to get full receipes again...



## ski52 (Oct 20, 2018)

Been a member since 2010.  Just noticed, recently I've been getting the 'non-member' weekly e-mail.  Can't find a contact mail address, so I thought I'd put it here.  Sorry if it's wrong place.  
How do I go back to getting full mails on Thursdays?

Thanx
Ski


----------

